# Need help with local station issue



## Kiernan (Mar 12, 2007)

Hopefully this is the right forum and someone can help me out here.

I just moved to 59404 (Great Falls, MT) and set up an OTA antenna because D* doesn't offer my locals. However, my local Fox affiliate will not come in at all. We called the local who confirmed with us that there is *no reception available in my area*. Based on that, we asked for a DNS waiver to which they responded that they don't grant waivers.

After a heated conversation with them on the DNS waiver issue, we contacted the FCC via e-mail to inform them of this apparent breach of SHVERA. The FCC responded a week later with a form e-mail containing a PDF copy of SHVERA and nothing else. Wow, thanks for the help.

According to D*'s website, I should have a Grade A signal from this local station, but I don't. Because they say I should have a Grade A, there is no way for them to give me DNS for Fox without a waiver that I can't get.

I need some help here. Who can I turn to to help me out with this issue? My local is basically bending me over and telling me I can't watch FOX...ever.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

While there are several not-quite-legal work arounds, the proper procedure is to demand a signal test, which will be administered by the NRRL as the designee of the FCC. The loser (you or the local affiliate) will pay the costs. You will win and they will pay.

Of course, the law should be that any station engineer who improperly denies a waiver should be bared from employment in the broadcast industry for life and the station should be fined $100,000 per such occurance.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

SamC said:


> Of course, the law should be that any station engineer who improperly denies a waiver should be bared from employment in the broadcast industry for life and the station should be fined $100,000 per such occurance.


The law allows for a signal test to determine who is right. If you really can't receive Fox, the cost to you will be nothing, and you will earn a waiver without the station's consent.

Some of the larger station groups will not allow their engineers to grant waivers.


----------



## Kiernan (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the help, guys. 

Who should I request the signal test from?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

SamC said:


> While there are several not-quite-legal work arounds, the proper procedure is to demand a signal test, which will be administered by the NRRL as the designee of the FCC. The loser (you or the local affiliate) will pay the costs. You will win and they will pay.
> 
> Of course, the law should be that any station engineer who improperly denies a waiver should be bared from employment in the broadcast industry for life and the station should be fined $100,000 per such occurance.


No broadcast engineer has $100K to his name. And, being banned from working in broadcasting is probably doing most people a favor....the pay and hours are better at the 7-11.:lol:


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Kiernan said:


> Thanks for the help, guys.
> 
> Who should I request the signal test from?


Call DirecTV, tell them you want a signal test for FOX. If the CSR doesn't know how to do that, ask for a supervisor.


----------



## Kiernan (Mar 12, 2007)

Tower Guy said:


> Call DirecTV, tell them you want a signal test for FOX. If the CSR doesn't know how to do that, ask for a supervisor.


Thanks! I'll give that a go...plus the other you let me know about.

- Chazz


----------

